# think me needs a lesson in biology



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

i need to go back to school and study biology! i am sorry for what is probably a silly question - but couldn't find info on the website.

i had an internal scan which showed the lining of my womb had thickened and then had my progesterone levels checked which showed that i had ovulated. does this mean that an egg has definitely been released? also the doc showed me the opening to my tubes which were clear - but how do they know that both of the tubes are completely clear? i wondered if i might be ovulating but the egg is not going where it should? our problem is slight male factor (though the last sperm test at the london clinic was completely normal) - but i wonder if i have been checked out enough. 

i have had conversations about cervical mucus and how important it is on this thread - but having now gone through that cycle - i didn't find any trace of egg-white cervical mucus. do you have any thoughts on taking this cough medicine that people are talking about to help the cervical mucus situation?

sorry for such a long winded email!!!!  

eva


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Yes, you did release an egg as the progesterone will only rise in response to ovulation. The womb lining was goo, how did the doctor show tubes were clear. If a hsg then they are clear. Do further testing needed on yourself at this stage. Unaware of cough mixture (!!) but not every one see lots of mucus so not a problem.

Ruth


----------

